# Rear sight fell off



## arctic plainsman (Aug 21, 2005)

Well it didn't really, but I figgered I'd get your attention with that title.
I have a Combat Elite in .45 auto with a broken Millett brand name rear sight. The front sight appears to be solid and not replaceable. 
Question: should I just buy another Millett from Midway, or should I buy another rear that you would recomend. I like to target shoot, so one of the fixed combat sights gives me pause, but if you recomend otherwise,.......


----------



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

Hmm. If you really like to target shoot with it (to the point where it's not a CCW gun) step up to a red-dot. If you're just sorta having fun, you don't need to spend a big pile of money to get something that'll work. And they're great for improving your grip and stance: They show you just how much your hand really shakes.

Now, if it's still a CCW, I can't help ya none. Except to say that fiber-optic sights are great for rapid acquisition, usually God-awful for precise target work, and as good as it gets if you have trouble focusing your eyes. Haven't tried the Tritium-painted ones yet, and really don't plan to. I mostly shoot rimfire bullseye meets, so I pretty much keep to red-dots on anything I plan to be serious with.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

arctic

This is what I have on my Kimber. It doesn't snag because of the side wings and is adjustable. It has worked well and have had it on for 8 years with no problems. I ordered it from Brownells, but I remember it being more expensive than what they are selling it for now.

http://www.brownells.com/aspx/NS/store/ProductDetail.aspx?p=9177&title=ADJUSTABLE+PISTOL+SIGHTS



















Good shooting! :sniper:


----------



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

Nice, Longshot. I'm a huge fan of the simple, effective square-cut sights. Gave V-notch a try, but it just doesn't work for me.


----------

